
What I learnt from Working Remotely - gj0
http://loop8.io/posts/remote-working-effectively/#
======
gj0
Excerpt :)

"Working Style \- Analyze a task before spending time on it.

\- Write your analysis in a structured manner to helps communicate your
thoughts clearly and lucidly.

\- Use a tool like Hackmd to scratch your thoughts and share it with fellow
developers."

